
Ask HN: What to ask before joining as 2nd hire in early stage startup? - yourstartupguy
I&#x27;ve worked with startups before, but that was already established 10 engineer shop. I&#x27;ve spent some time working with large 1000 dev unicorns, which later I found isn&#x27;t my taste. I&#x27;m considering moving back to startups.<p>Primarily I&#x27;m focusing on founders, their style of work, their vision and if I&#x27;d like to work with them around. If both parties are happy at the end, I&#x27;ll be their second hire. I&#x27;m 5+ years exp engineer (if that matters).<p>I&#x27;m at lack of non-tech questions. So far, I&#x27;ve asked about how their daily routine looks like, how&#x27;s week-over-week growth and I also found this post recently and will ask some of them the next time we meet https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hharnisc.github.io&#x2F;2018&#x2F;11&#x2F;25&#x2F;twenty-questions-to-ask-before-joining-a-startup.html<p>Are there any other behavioral&#x2F;non-tech things I could ask? Or any other tip?
======
SamReidHughes
On top of other obvious things to be concerned about, I’d want to figure out
how they think, how they deal with communication, and how they deal with
disagreement, if you have different opinions, how they react and how the
conversation develops.

------
davismwfl
I listed a few things on this other HN thread from a while back:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19048108](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19048108)

